# April 2013 Fragrance Oil Pre-Sell



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Mission Fig
*....This one just gets better and better as it cures. Yummy fragrance for spring. No discoloration in CP Goat Milk soap. No acceleration in my sample.

Cat 4....18.20 Cat 9....11.48 FP....205F

$19.95 lb or $19.00 lb in 5lb jug 35lb minimum

　
*
B.B
*.*W. Cool Citrus Basil "Type"*...I love this one. Fresh & clean and does very well year round for me.

Top: Lemon, Bergamot, Orange, Spearmint, Green

Middle: Basil, Sage, Lavender, Ylang

Base: Musk, Wood

No A or D...FP...205F $19.75lb or $19.00 in 5lb jug. Cat 9 use level 8.85%

35lb minimum
*
Black Raspberry Vanilla....
*My favorite!

Top: fresh citrus, fruity

Middle: strawberry, raspberry, black currant bud

Base: sweet, musk

No A, does NOT discolor. They should all behave so well!!!!!!

FP 169F Cat 4...3.63 Cat 9...3.63

$15.00 lb or $14.50 lb in 5lb jug...... 35lb minimum

　
*
Dragon's Blood
*
Top: orange, clove

Middle: cedar, rose, patchouli

Base: woody, coumarin

No A, Discolors to brown.

FP 165.9F

$17.50lb or $17.00lb in 5lb jug.......35lb minimum

　
Pre-Sell closes April 21, 2013


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I think 5 pounds of BRV should do it for me. Thanks!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

2 lbs of BRV and 1 lbs of Cool Citrus Basil please! Thank you!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

how would i order Tam. what is the 35lb. min. i would like a lb. each of cool basil, brv and dragons blood. let me know how and details thanks.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Anita & Caroline


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Darlene,
The 35lb minimum means I have to order at least 35lbs from the fragrance house to be able to make the order. The Cool Citrus Basil & Black Raspberry Vanilla have met the minimums so they are a go for sure Mission Fig & Dragons Blood have not met minimum yet. After the miniums are met and the pre-sell closes I will invoice through PayPal.

I have you down for 1 each of Cool Citrus Basil, BRV & Dragons Blood


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh sorry I don't have PayPal. I am forbbin to have a bank account . Sorry.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just checked FedEx and see that 10 deliveries are scheduled for today. How much fun is that! I can't wait to hear your thoughts when you get your package.

If you pay your shipping today by 12:00 I can get it to FedEx to ship out today  I know everyone is ready to get their FO's


----------

